# Stacking bins?



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

I plan on using storage bins for breeding, and I'm wondering what you'd say the best way of stacking is? I'm thinking either:

1. Stack them on shelves like this:









This will mean I can ventilate them at the top, but is more expensive, more time consuming to construct and will take up a little more space.

2. Stack them directly like this:









This is my preferred option. Little constructing required, cheaper, takes up less space. But I'd only be able to ventilate them on the sides. Would this be adequate?

What do you guys think?


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

i have mine like the first one because the few i had with no ventilation at the top all got too hot and i lost mice to the heat.
also i got fed up with unstacking them to get to the lower ones.


----------



## jammin32 (Jun 14, 2012)

Definitley the first option


----------



## Daphne (Jul 8, 2012)

besty74 said:


> also i got fed up with unstacking them to get to the lower ones.


Ooh, I never thought of that. I can see why that would be annoying!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

id go for the first, you can make shelves quite cheaply or buy cheap sets from some shops.
That way you can venterlate them on top and if you wanted on the sides, and as besty74 said you wont have to keep stacking and unstacking. Im having to do that at the moment as im moving shed and its not only time consuming and anoying but twice now ive had a box fall while shuffeling them about. But the look of the first pic the mesh on the sides have doors so tye dont need unstacking but i would thought it would cost more getting those cage frounts than knocking up a shelf.


----------

